# Have a laugh on me.



## kruizer (Sep 18, 2020)

> *I’m on two diets. I wasn’t getting enough food on one.
> 
> A cold seat in a public restroom is unpleasant. A warm seat in a
> public restroom is worse.
> ...


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## mike243 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 18, 2020)

kruizer...  that's some good stuff there...

Mike243 ... I can't quit laughing...   I know the feeling and the look ... LOL...   That's funny... Damn that's funny ...


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm still laughing.
Forwarding to my friends


----------



## mike243 (Sep 19, 2020)

Me and the wife were laughing at Kruizers  jokes and I thought I would add a laugh as you can never have too many, kinda like smokers lol just pulled 2 butts off waiting on the other 2 as I cant go back to sleep now


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 19, 2020)

those are great ! ! !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 19, 2020)

Awesome Awesome from both of you.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 20, 2020)

Those were funny, guys!!  Thanks
Gary


----------

